# How doas a pregnant goat look like.



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got some goats from a lady about 3 days ago and she had a buck that got her deos pregnant except for one. And that one is looking quiet large, so I was wondering what to look for except a big belly.


----------



## nigeriandwarfs (Jan 23, 2011)

you look for a baby coming out the back end :lookout: :shocked: in approx 150 days. Sometimes that is your only hint.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

They may begin to form an udder and their vulva will look swollen later in the pregnancy. All goats are different but those are 2 signs that seem to be pretty consistent with my goats.


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

> They may begin to form an udder and their vulva will look swollen later in the pregnancy.


Agreed! If they're far enough along, you can wrap your arms around their belly, lift it up several times and then feel for the babies...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Draw blood and send to Biotracking.

www.biotracking.com for info on how to ship.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW... look for a baby coming out the end, I didnt know that was a sign! but now I know what to look for. Also what is a vulva? or do I want to know.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry, GottaloveOregon, but your question "what is a vulva?" made me laugh. Go ahead and google it and you'll laugh too. I'm not laughing at you. And by the way, yes, you do want to know.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

laughing hard now...sorry


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Vulva, is what one person called, 'the sanitarty area' teehee, aka chacha....
I have compared non bred goats to bred goats, and the vulva is normally longer, and the part where the tail tucks in underneith is usually not as tucked.. kindof hard to explain it..
BTW Where in Oregon are you!!???


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a good place to get info 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
Scroll down the page to the heading "breeding goats"
Nancy


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

now, GottaloveOregon might be a guy.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

OK ill be sure to google it, and of course gottaloveoregon is a guy or he wouldnt be so funny. Also gottaloveoregon lives on the coast but he cant tell you any more than that cus you might be a stalker.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

See? Even that's funny. Don't let us women scare you away. We love having men on here too.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Vulva = Vagina......or "girly parts", "chacha" or as we call it around here "The Hooha" 

It *might* change prior to kidding....become swollen, have discharge ect. 

Definately read the Fiasco Farm kidding/breeding link listed by a previous poster. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of goats


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

................................. OOOOOOO, well it is a darn good thing i didnt look it up on google. why didnt somone just say girly part. I mean come on. i mean whats with chacha, hooha.


----------



## walkswithgoats (Feb 21, 2011)

ha ha ha ha ha!!!! i must say i would love to have seen gottaloveoregon's face when you realized what was what.... ha ha ha!!!
but ya, goats love to hide everything and then you walk out one day and theres a couple kids. sometimes you dont even think the goat is pregnant! "doe code of honor" it'll drive a nutty.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

here it is straightforward: (now watch me get banned) the vagina (vulva) on a female goat (doe) is the hole under the tail where the Male goat (ram, stud) puts his penis when the Doe is in heat(horny).

Rub the stomach and watch the kids move about like you would with a dog.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vulva is external.

Vagina is internal.

I may have to draw a picture.:teehee:


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay folks. I am going to make sure that my kids (human) are not around when I read this thread in the future. LOL! Now, as long as they don't hear me laughing & run in to ask why!:hysterical:

Edited to add that they are farm babies who watched my buck breed the does (hey, Mom, he got her!) and help me check tails and .... vulvas.... during kidding season....


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW, ok got it, thanks, no more explenation required, i aint stupid, you farm wemon are a tuff bunch.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know why we call them "Hoo-haa" or "hooha", but....well, we do.

I guess someone said it once in the goat forum and it just stuck. From what I understand, "hoo-haa" does not apply to the vulva's of horses, cattle, sheep, pigs, or rabbit....just here in the goat forum it seems.

Your best bet to find out if she is preggers is to draw a sample and send it to biotracking like Alice suggested.

Otherwise, well, kids on the ground are a DEFINITE sign that she *was* pregnant.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

About how much does it cost to send that in and get the results.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

$7.50 per goat, I believe.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

GottaloveOregon said:


> About how much does it cost to send that in and get the results.


If you know how to draw blood, about $7.50 plus postage & tubes. If you don't know how to draw blood, then whatever your vet charges plus $7.50. My vet charges $16 for an on-farm visit, a small blood draw charge (probably to cover the tubes) and then just the $7.50 & postage. Some vets charge a lot more.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

After about two months into gestation, the anus will start to look rounded and "poochy" instead of straight across like a wink.

I have discovered that the best way to get a doe to deliver is to have company coming. The doe will wait till the vehicle drives up and will then start to push.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

GottaloveOregon said:


> OK ill be sure to google it, and of course gottaloveoregon is a guy or he wouldnt be so funny. Also gottaloveoregon lives on the coast but he cant tell you any more than that cus you might be a stalker.


A stalker I am not, I am seriously way to buzy for all that!!
I am actually near the coast too!! We might be neighbors..

Far as the Chacha goes, I found out early in my Vet tech years that this is a medical term most vets use. I finally decided it is a medical term, as it is much easier to say than..well, "the other" word!!!

Also just for the heck of it...a penis in the vet world, is ...'a winkie'...I know I know, it is really silly, but it also is a medical term..although not found in the books...


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you live in sothern or northen oregon.


----------



## walkswithgoats (Feb 21, 2011)

ha ha ha! ya, us farm lasses use real terminology lol! 
and farm guys too ;D


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Victory, "winkie!!???" I thought only my hillbilly hubby called it that as a child!:cute:


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Vulva is external.
> 
> Vagina is internal.
> 
> I may have to draw a picture.:teehee:


Yup.... I know, but I thought using the term vagina would get him looking in the right direction quicker than "Hooha"  lol Don't think you need to break out the art supplies for illustrations hahaha


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG this thread is hilarious! :hysterical:


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

OHHHHH my GoodNESS !!! I don't think i will stop laughing for a long while.. My sides are hurting,and I have tears running down my face.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Vulva is external.
> 
> Vagina is internal.
> 
> I may have to draw a picture.:teehee:


I was about to clarify the same thing!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Buahahaha. I'm not sure what made me look at this thread...but I'm glad I did! 

We've been known to call it a hoohaw. A penis is referred to as a hoohoo.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

_"How doas a pregnant goat look like."_ 

Kinda like this:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Cjb, that goat is technically not pregnant any more,LOL. Unless of course there is still one or two in there.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Well...that's definitely a clear picture of a vulva.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Technically, part of the kid is still in the vulve/vagina region so she's still pregnant. Plus, I can tell that there's another one in there. I'm good at this..... uhm...


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

When you send in for preggo test do CAE too, its only $4 and they can use the same vial of blood


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> When you send in for preggo test do CAE too, its only $4 and they can use the same vial of blood


Great suggestion! I didn't realize the first time that they could do them both from the same vial so I had the vet out here twice on a couple of the girls.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

Man I should have never asked it, i mean come on i am not stupid i had just never herd the term vulva but now I know so no more definition required. Thanks though, it was a good bunch of info.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

But we're having so much FUN!


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

I see, you guys really like to talk about this subject. I feel bad for you children.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

How many times would you guys say that kids (goats) are lost to birthing problems.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

This is another one of those "depends" questions.

I have not lost a kid to birthing problems. (AFTER birth, that is another story!) However, I have been darn lucky, and I know people, personally, who HAVE. 

One person I know has a completely clean and disease free herd. She is scrupulous about parasite control, feed, copper bolusing, and shots. She has lost 2 kids in 4 years....and they were both at the same time from the same doe.

Another person I know has NEVER tested. She is lackadaisical about parasite control, you can SEE symptomatic animals in her herd, from a distance, without doubt. She loses approximately half of her kids every year to "birthing problems".

It really does depend. There are some instances of simple bad luck....but most folks don't get a lot of losses at birth because they are good herd managers.


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

hu, well what are some basic shots or medicines you should give your goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to start a new thread with links to basic care/shots/etc.

It's on the forum main page now, but here's the link:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4956641#post4956641


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

GottaloveOregon said:


> hu, well what are some basic shots or medicines you should give your goats.


Great question! Thank-you for asking this!


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm going to start a new thread with links to basic care/shots/etc.
> 
> It's on the forum main page now, but here's the link:
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4956641#post4956641


Thanks, Alice.

It will be nice to have it in one thread. Is it going to get stickied?


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

I have one more queston, when a goat is pregno does it tend to get cravings like humans do, and when i say that I mean do they eat more than normal.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

You know, it is really hard to say....

Since my goats associate me with treats, bits of bread, peppermint candies, etc., it is difficult to say whether or not they are begging more for treats than they do when they are dry and open.

~goes outside to ask~

Yep, Brie said she was staaaaaaaarving....and I should give her trreeeaaats, and that she is going to diiiiiiieee if I don't give her treeaaats...and how could I be so CRUEL to a helpless little doe like her who is in a family way?

She also suggested that ALL goats, pregnant, dry, open, milking, whatever, should be continuously free-fed 18% lactation pellet with a good top dressing of molasses. She told me I should just trust them to know when to stop eating......


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And it was all a lie.:nana:


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

GottaloveOregon said:


> Do you live in sothern or northen oregon.


We are almost to Seaside..


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> Victory, "winkie!!???" I thought only my hillbilly hubby called it that as a child!:cute:


Yep, winkie..funny thing when a male dog is injured, it checks it's winkie!!!
Gotta make sure it's still there!! It is a medical term yaknow!!!:hysterical:


----------



## GottaloveOregon (Feb 23, 2011)

So was that a yes goats eat more when they are pregnant or no they dont??


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

It was a "Probably they eat a bit more, but since it is mostly going to be in hay and your wife's prized wisteria, you won't notice it much."


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

GottaloveOregon said:


> So was that a yes goats eat more when they are pregnant or no they dont??


Feed as normal until about 100 days bred or so, then gradually up their food until they are eating what they will eat on the milk stand.....you don't wanna pregnant goat (or any goat for that matter) that is FAT. 

Just make sure they have free choice alfalfa (as much as they want, available at all times).....you can use pellets or hay.....I personally prefer the Standlee brand of alfalfa pellets from Tractor Supply.......Make sure it's in a feeder they can't jump in, so the pellets/hay doesn't get soiled and wasted. Offer a grass hay (we use coastal here) at all times and a good loose mineral out at all times (we prefer Right Now Onyx loose minerals).

Feed your grain, or goat food if you feed a pelleted ration like Purina Goat Chow, in limited amounts (you can ask some Nigerian folks what a good starting amount is to feed grain/goat food). You can't over feed alfalfa or grass hay to your girls.....they especially need lots of alfalfa when milking or carrying babies......Grain you can over feed.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Wait? VULVAS?

I drive one of those


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That would be a Vulvo (dork) lol!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

cjb said:


> Wait? VULVAS?
> 
> I drive one of those


Where does the kid come out? Pop the trunk?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

mrs.H said:


> Where does the kid come out? Pop the trunk?


Yes, usually after the headlights get really big and tight and you can no longer feel the drive shaft.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

:rotfl::rotfl::hysterical::hysterical:

Thank-you for helping me laugh tonight! This is one of the best threads ever!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

cjb said:


> Yes, usually after the headlights get really big and tight and you can no longer feel the drive shaft.


:hysterical::hysterical:ound::smiley-laughing013::rotfl:

This has been one of the funnest threads in a long time!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Great now I can't explain to my kids why mommy is laughing so hard. :smiley-laughing013:


----------

